# Wierd UK currency symbol kb issue



## cpcnw (Mar 9, 2010)

Sometime during the 7.x series I got a problem that I have never seen before.

It effects the console only [X is fine as are X-apps]

I cannot get Â£ [UK pounds] symbol at the console. I have always chosen the same kb map and font for the console since 6.x series and it has always worked fine. Now I get a 'beep'

Oddly, at the login prompt, right where it says 'login:' I can get the Â£ sign.

But after I log in, there is a beep produced by pressing this key Â£ [shift-3] 

All other keys are correct. I have tried different keyboards too and get same result!


----------

